# Looking for recommendations for setting up CS tank.



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

After watching all the threads here about shrimp, I found it hard to resist setting up a shrimp tank so I'm gonna go for it. My initial thought was to just plop them in my main plant tank but after thinking about it some more I think I want to set up a tank just for the little buggers. Having not done this before, I thought I would ask for inputs on how to set it up. 

The tank is a 20G high. I have plenty of plain inert gravel from previous setups that I would like to use along with a sponge filter (like you would use in a breeder tank) probably driven by a small rio powerhead. I'm assuming that I would add java moss for plant mass but not sure about anything else as I don't plan on adding CO2.

So... any suggestions on what else I might want to add to the tank to make the little guys happy and prolific?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

It sounds like your plan is pretty good as it is. Many of us add some dead dry leaves to the tank. Micro-organisms grow on the leaves and the shrimp eat those micr-organisms. 

It is best not to add fertilizers or CO2 if you want to maximize breeding.

Good luck.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

An air pump for the sponge filter is all that's necessary. Shrimp aren't adapted to strong currents, and a 20 high isn't a wide enough tank to disperse the flow much. I have a 30 long with 2 air-driven sponge filters, and the shrimp thrive in that setup. A java fern or two wouldn't hurt, and duckweed is helpful for absorbing nitrates between water changes. I have to thin it out weekly, it covers the surface that quickly, but the shrimp like to feed among the roots.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup sponge filters are excellent choices for a shrimp tank if you can stand the noise of the bubbles popping at the surface and the air pump running. Otherwise go with a cheapo Aquaclear HOB filter with some sort of mesh over the intake.

Java moss, and Java Ferns are the perfect plants for a no dosing, low maintanence shrimp tank. They'll stay happy, and your shrimp will be thankful a non fertilized tank.

If I were to setup a shrimp tank I would use:

1) 10-20 gallon tank
2) Some substrate, prefer Eco complete or ADA aquasoil (if for crystal red shrimp)
3) HOB Filter or Sponge Filter
4) Slow growing plants, anubias, moss, java ferns, and crypts
5) Open foreground so that when you feed them you can see them in their masses

-John N.


----------

